# Lucky Day



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Been finishing that monster custom house all week. Today we moved the *heavy* Kohler cast iron freestanding bathtub in. It had to go around four tight hallway corners, so it had to be moved vertically. Rented a furniture dolly to carry the tub.









So we got the tub up on the dolly. I adjusted it so the tub edge was well inside the inner arc of the casters - wouldn't want the tub falling off ya know. And with 5 guys wrestling this heavy pig that constantly wants to skate sideways into freshly painted walls and door frames we finally manage to get it into the master ensuite. 

We wheel it over to one side while one guy quickly spreads some drop cloths so we can lay it down on the floor. As he's doing that the dolly suddenly flips up, raking one guy's shins and whacking his kneecaps, and with a huge *bang* the bathtub pile drives itself vertically into the stone/tile floor! 

Everyone kept cool and kept it upright, but I was freaking out, convinced I was going to have to order another expensive tub and wait a month and have to pay for the expensive floor as well.

Though the tub was obviously screwed, we went through the motions anyway and got it laid down on the floor. I peeled off the protective plastic film and... no damage! Not a scratch! The floor was ok as well. Even the guy's shins and knees were ok after some brief pain. So incredibly lucky!

I guess the tub must have slid towards the edge of the dolly sometime while we were wrestling it around the last two turns, and nobody noticed. When we wheeled it over toward the wall the two casters nearest the tub were turned in and the tub must have been balancing right over those wheels. All it took then was a slight movement and over she went!


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

That is lucky. Years ago I piped a large custom. Super high end cast leg tub. It was boomed in upstairs during framing, left crated and wrapped up with drop cloths after inspection. Stayed in the middle of the master bedroom until trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Motorcycle jack


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Lucky indeed. I'm curious as to what those 2x4 boards with a rod through them is for? The ones that sit right over the lav drains.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Lucky indeed. I'm curious as to what those 2x4 boards with a rod through them is for? The ones that sit right over the lav drains.


Clamping the undermount sinks until the silicone cures. 

Tomorrow I'll remove the clamps and support the sinks with some 1x2s bracketed to the cabinet sides. The old crappy way was to use hanger strap to the sides of cabinet - that way sucks because it pulls the cabinet sides inwards.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Thought that might be the case but here the countertop guy or the gc normally takes care of mounting the sink before we come in to trim.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Thought that might be the case but here the countertop guy or the gc normally takes care of mounting the sink before we come in to trim.


I love it when the countertop guys do that (GC's around here would *never* do it). But then I rip out their crappy hanger straps and re-support the sinks properly.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Whewww! Great news that your bathtub came out unscathed and the floor too was undamaged. Great feeling for the plumbing contractor.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet that shaved a few years off your life!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Lucky indeed. I'm curious as to what those 2x4 boards with a rod through them is for? The ones that sit right over the lav drains.
> 
> Looks like somebody was looking at Parrs Blog
> 
> http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools-continued.html


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Looks like somebody was looking at Parrs Blog


Haha! Great minds think alike, I guess. :laughing: I never saw your blog before.

I rebuilt the E4OD automatic transmission in my 95 Ford van a couple years back. I built several tools for the job - spring compressors and pullers and such - out of redi-rod, nuts & washers, and 1x4s. Took a bit of fiddling, but they worked very well. WAY cheaper than buying the real thing for a single use. Transmission runs like a top.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The Dane said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky indeed. I'm curious as to what those 2x4 boards with a rod through them is for? The ones that sit right over the lav drains.
> ...


----------

